# Two calibers to become extinct



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it possible that the 25 and 32acp pistols and ammo will become extinct?
I wondered about this tonight.
The 380 and single stack 9mm guns are flying off the shelves 
Also many many people recommend not to use 25 and 32acp cal guns.
So with their production numbers being among the bottom of the list, is this capable of happening?

We recently went thru an ammo shortage and I wonder if the manufacturers will just use their production line time for the more popular calibers and stop with these low demand calibers.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

sure its possible, IF all the people who own .25s and 32. stop buying them OR the retooling costs outweigh the sales potential when the existing tools and dies become unusable. it makes economic sense and the goal of a company is to make money for its owners. BUT before that happens , small boutique companies will pick up the ball and sell them at a premium.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

With so many other fantastic calibers to buy (my favs 9mm, .45, 10mm) its hard for .32 and .25s to keep a market. Guns chambered in .32 or .25 are now likely to be collectors guns


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nah, these two calibers have been around for a century and they do appeal and fill a nitch for some,, mainly older folks and those who wish to have something better than nothing. alot of the elderly can't handle a 38, 9mm, 45 or 40. Theres alot of old folks around and you'd be surprised how many are packin 25's and 32's. After all what would you shoot mice with? Aldolf hitler commited suicide with a 32 and Franz ferdinand was assassinated as well with a 32. It would not be my fiirst or even second option for concealed carry but there very small and something you can just slip in your pocket. I was somewhat impressed when I shot it thru 2x4's using Corbon 60 grain +p's and some hot, hot, Fiocchi's. I for one would not want to hit by it. Would a 32 or 25 reliably stop a 300 pound bad guy with one torso shot? Unlikely, but a face, head or center neck shot that would be a different story.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

I would not think either one would ever become extinct, since they have both been around for simply eons and, both are excellent choices for the purses of ladies.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think the .45GAP will go before those two.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I was just at the Dulles Expo Center Gun Show in Chantilly, VA and they had at least three .32 guns and two .25 guns for sale as new. 
I am amazine at how small the .25 caliber guns are...not just a pocket gun, but a JEANS pocket gun. 
The calibers will never die.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thought the .45 GAP was pretty much gone already....


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Heck VAMarine 

I don't even know what a .45 GAP is:mrgreen:

You good knowledge of guns & shooting is always enjoyable to me.

:smt1099


----------



## ubaldorobles (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't believe either of those 2 calibers will ever go out of style. reviews, youtube clips and many other sources indicate that thousands of people still shoot these two calibers. modern ammunition has made pistols in these calibers more effective. CCW laws have made carrying these two calibers more attractive. berettas and kel-tecs seem to be very popular pistols in these two calibers.:smt1099


----------

